# Open Office et OpenOffice-bin

## Jean-Francois

l'emerge openoffice échoue systématiquement, donc je me suis résolu à utiliser le binaire qui lui est passé (heureusement  :Wink: ) mais il y a un problème avec les polices utilisé par ooffice et toutes les applis oo.

Du coup je n'ai pas de menu, pas de message d'erreurs, etc...

Quelqu'un a déjà eu ça ?

PS :

l'erreur de emerge openoffice (le source ce coup-ci) si jamais ça vous dit qq chose

source/ui/dochdl/gloshdl.cxx:80:

/var/tmp/portage/openoffice-1.0.1-r2/work/oo_1.0.1_src/solver/641/unxlngi4.pro/inc/vcl/syswin.hxx:257: erreur interne: Erreur de segmentation

SVP soumettre un rapport complet d'anomalies,

avec le source pré-traité si cela est approprié.

Consulter <URL:http://www.gnu.org/software/gcc/bugs.html> pour les instructions.dmake:  Error code 1, while making '../../../unxlngi4.pro/slo/gloshdl.obj'

---* TG_SLO.MK *---

ERROR: Error 65280 occurred while making /var/tmp/portage/openoffice-1.0.1-r2/work/oo_1.0.1_src/sw/source/ui/dochdl

!!! ERROR: app-office/openoffice-1.0.1-r2 failed.

!!! Function src_compile, Line 4164, Exitcode 1

!!! Build failed!

----------

## DuF

pour le moment j'ai fait un emerge openoffice, j'en suis à environ 7h là depuis que j'ai lancé la commande, toujours rien, j'ai un duron850, a priori on m'a dit que j'en avais 24h donc je verrai bien demain, j'espère que ça va pas échouer comme toi, je serai deg !

----------

## ERICB

Pour openoffice-bin, j'ai eux le même problème que toi...

pour le régler tu commentes les polices suivantes dans /etc/X11/XF86Config :

   # FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/"

   #FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/truetype"

   #FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Speedo/"

Tu restart ton serveur X et tu installes les fonts avec spadmin dans le dossier de openoffice dans /opt/....

Ensuite tu remets ton fichier /etc/X11/XF86Config comme il était au début et tu restarts ton serveur X.

----------

## DuF

bon c'est enfin fini (il aura fallu environ 12h). Malgré pleins d'insultes au lancement de OpenOffice.org ça marche et a priori pas de souci de fonts, etc...

 *Quote:*   

> An error occurred while copying the file presentation.desktop to /home/charli/.gnome/apps/OpenOffice.org 1.0.1
> 
> an error occurred while copying a file
> 
> ExitCode: 0
> ...

 

Bon en fait des erreurs liés à la copie de fichier dans .gnome/apps/OpenOffice y en a pleins car j'ai pas gnome  :Smile: 

mais il doit être possible de changer ça dans le setup, pour le pb de la conversion MIME je crois avoir vu un sujet là dessus, je vais essayer de trouver ça rapidement, mais sinon je n'ai rien vu d'anormal dans l'exécution d'OpenOffice.org, tout avait l'air normal.

----------

## olivierweb

Salut,

Je n'ai pas osé installer OO ayant des problèmes avec OO déjà sous MDK9 au boulot.

Problèmes de polices sous tous les WM sauf Fluxbox (mis-à-jour) où OO refuse de se lancer.

voir le fil à

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=25762.

Avant ces problèmes, j'avais essayé d'installer OO-bin. L'emerge avait duré près de 2s, aucun messages d'erreurs... ni même de fichiers copiés.

Olivier

----------

## olivierweb

vu sur fluxbox.sf.net

/ Fluxbox 0.1.14 released! /  2002.12.09-12:00 CET 

Bug fixes:

* Fixed bug [ 641136 ] OpenOffice 1.0.1 aborts

en effet, OO se lance, mais rien de neuf avec les polices dans les menus.

----------

## Jean-Francois

Super ta bidouille ERICB !

En fait, la police était déclaré 2 fois. En en enlevant 1 c'est passé à priori.

Bon ben au moins je suis sauvé pour la version précompilée, et du coup je ne crois pas que je retenterais le diable pour recompiler OO.

Passons plutôt au problème suivant  :Wink: 

----------

